# Premiere PCTV450e Probleme



## BitMan (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir den Sateliten Receiver (Premiere PCTV450e) für meinen PC gekauft und nun einige Probleme die mich auf Dauer nerven. 

1. gelegentlicher Ausfall der Fernbedienung und ich hab keine Freundin die ich scheuchen kann(bitte gebt mir nun keine Tips wie ich an ne Frau komme *lächel*)

2. Am Anfang einer Werbepause, am Ende von Werbepausen und bei anfangenden Spielfilmen kommt es gelegentlich zu Standbildern oder das er nur noch Sound ausgibt. 

3. Software stürtzt gelegentlich und sporadisch ab. 

4. Mein HAUPTPROBLEM: Ich bekomme RTL 2 nur aus Österreich, Pro 7 nur aus der Schweiz. Werbung und Spezialprogramm ist somit komplett anders. 

Wer kennt sich mit dem Teil aus und hatte ähnliche Probleme und wie wurden die behoben?

LG BitMan


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2008)

zu 1. Fernbedienung aufmachen und Kontaktflächen säubern mit einem trockenen Tuch.

zu 2. und 3. Software wechseln - schon mit ProgDVB versucht ?

zu 4. Wann wurde die Programmtabelle das letzte Mal aktualisiert ? Einige Sender haben ihre Frequenz geändert. Einfach mal bei Installation von ProgDVB neue Sendersuche starten. 

mfg chmee


----------



## BitMan (20. Februar 2008)

Hi chmee,

erst mal Danke zu der schnellen Antwort!



chmee hat gesagt.:


> zu 1. Fernbedienung aufmachen und Kontaktflächen säubern mit einem trockenen Tuch.


Die ist erst wenige Wochen alt und hatte das schon von Anfang an. Es ist sporadisch. Also eher ein Software Fehler.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> zu 2. und 3. Software wechseln - schon mit ProgDVB versucht ?


 Auch von Pinnacle? Ist die kostenlos?




chmee hat gesagt.:


> zu 4. Wann wurde die Programmtabelle das letzte Mal aktualisiert ? Einige Sender haben ihre Frequenz geändert. Einfach mal bei Installation von ProgDVB neue Sendersuche starten.


 Hab die schon mehrfach aktualisiert. Der findet nur Por7 Schweiz, RTLII aus Österreich.

mfg BitMan


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2008)

Hmm, Batteriefach überprüft ? Wackler ? Metallkontakte/Zungen nachbiegen ? Mitgelieferte Batterien ? Diese mal auswechseln ?

ProgDVB ist - in der Standardversion - kostenlos und funktioniert mit "so gut wie jeder" Hardware. Ansehen ist Pflicht  Unmengen an sinnvollen PlugIns.

zu 4. Probier doch mal - dann unter ProgDVB - manuell zu scannen.

Astra
horizontale Polarisation
Frequenz 12544
Symbolrate 22000
Transponder 107
FEC 5/6

Link : http://www.progdvb.com/

mfg chmee


----------



## BitMan (20. Februar 2008)

Hi chmee,

hab das mal runtergeladen und ausprobiert. Meine Pinalce PCTV 450e wird leider nicht unterstützt. wenn ich versuche andere zu installen dann schmiert mir gar der ganze Rechner ab. 

Die Fernbedienung ist nicht mein primäres Problem. Darum kümmer ich mich wenn mein TV sauber läuft. 



> Astra
> horizontale Polarisation
> Frequenz 12544
> Symbolrate 22000
> ...


wofür ist das? ein einzelner Sender?

LG BitMan


----------



## BitMan (20. Februar 2008)

Nachtrag:
Hab mal bei der Einstellungs-Software meiner Karte geschaut und kann nicht mal einzelne Sender hinzufügen. Dabei hat man mir Pinnacle überall wärmstens empfohlen. 

Zum Einstellen gibt es nur den Sendersuchlauf den ich mal als screenshot beigelegt habe.

Da gibt es eine Option, Sender bearbeiten, wo man auch neue hinzufügen kann. Aber wenn ich da drauf klicke kommt nur der 2. Screenshot, damit kann ich überhaupt nix anfangen. lol. 

LG BitMan


----------



## chmee (20. Februar 2008)

Wichtig ist, dass der Treiber zu der externen PCTV450e ein BDA-Treiber ist. Dann lässt sich sicherlich unter ProgDVB der BDA-Treiber anwählen.

Die obigen Daten sind für ein Bouquet, dass mehrere Sender umfasst. Sicherlich alle fehlenden Sat1/Pro7-Sender.

Später mehr, habe hier noch Familiäres zu tun  mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Hier ein Thread in Englisch, aber da steht alles drin : http://www.satellites.co.uk/satelli...-problems-pinnacle-pctv-sat-400e-progdvb.html


----------

